# What bird are you most like?



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

No, this is not another Facebook quiz. It was put together by the Cornell Lab ornithologists and educators. Answer 15 multiple choice questions and find out what North American bird you are most like.

Link.

_Result: You Are a Screech-Owl!

This pint-sized owl does not live up to its name: instead of screeching, Eastern Screech-Owls call with quiet trills and whinnies and Western Screech-Owls utter quiet whistled hoots. Screech-owls mate for life and may roost together. Birds seem to prefer a mate of the same age. Screech-owls roost and nest in natural cavities, woodpecker holes, nest boxes, and sometimes nooks and crannies on buildings. They feed on insects and small mammals and birds. Three species of screech-owls are found in North America, the Eastern, Western, and Whiskered screech-owls.
_


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Result:...RAVEN...


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Result: You Are an American Kestrel!

Quick and feisty, acrobatic and graceful, you are single-minded and determined. You enjoy traveling, going to baseball games, and eating on the go. You’re not interested in home maintenance—you’re exceptionally tolerant of messy living quarters.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

American Kestrel here too... single-minded and determined yes, tolerant of messy living quarters definitely not...


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

I'd prefer to be a chickadee


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Screech Owl checking in, with quiet trills and whinnies.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2020)

Do these polls ever give an insulting answer.

If it doesn't tell me I'm a turkey, it's not based on real science.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2020)

Result: I am a dodo.


----------



## Open Book (Aug 14, 2018)

Totenfeier said:


> Screech Owl checking in, with quiet trills and whinnies.


Me, too. I selected middle of the road answers for almost every question.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

When my girlfriend and I visited Haida Gwaii (Queen Charlotte Islands) we learned about the Haida culture.

In Haida Gwaii, the eagle and raven represent two halves of a whole. On the dominant right side is eagle, a respected noble bird that leads by example, walking the straight path. On the opposite side is raven, a troubled anti-hero, who steals, lusts, tricks and changes identity.

People are either an eagle or a raven. I'm an eagle and my girlfriend is a raven. An eagle plus a raven makes a good coupling.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Also a kestrel, and proud to be one.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I am not fond of birds. Can I be something else?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok, I gave it a try. 

Result: You Are a Mallard!

That is actually not a bad result. Mallards are pretty decent birds. Would hate to be a goose, pigeon, or seagull!

But back to the Mallard. I read the description and it is not really me. I think the questions are not good enough to capture my strange personality.


----------



## Open Book (Aug 14, 2018)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Ok, I gave it a try.
> 
> Result: You Are a Mallard!
> 
> That is actually not a bad result. Mallards are pretty decent birds. Would hate to be a goose, pigeon, or seagull!


Mallards are common, though.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Open Book said:


> Mallards are common, though.


True, would be nice to be some other kind of duck, *a merganser* perhaps.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Apparently I'm a Mourning Dove. 

Given that I don't live in North America, that's a truly remarkable outcome.


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

North American Cardinal.

Apparently I'm a St. Louis Cardinals fan and didn't know it.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Is there a bird that can't sing? If there is then it's my equivalent.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Red tailed hawk


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

"Result: You Are a Mourning Dove!

"Devoted to family and friends, quiet and peaceable, you gravitate to others, enjoying large meals in convivial company. You seem still and quiet one moment, powerful and athletic the next. You are sometimes careless with what seem like minor details."

It sort of makes sense. I like doves. I'm not sure what it means about "careless" about details. But yes, I think I am like a dove.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Fritz Kobus said:


> I am not fond of birds. Can I be something else?


Not fond of birds? Why?  I'm confused.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Chickens; they're delicious.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

adriesba said:


> Not fond of birds? Why?  I'm confused.


Well, I guess it's just that they really don't do anyting for me. In fact, sometimes they make a mess.  But it's not that I am against birds or anything like that, and I would never harm one (oh but will eat game birds someone else harmed), and I suppose their songs do add to the outdoor experience, but ...


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

A Bird that I admire and envy: The Long-Tailed Duck. Formerly called the Old Squaw but renamed during one of those seizures that periodically afflicts the ornithological community so they have to rename everything (why?), Long-Tailed Ducks are best seen just offshore in the winter Atlantic here in Nova Caesarea. Their plumage, both sexes, is very handsome in all seasons--black, white, grey, brown--with interesting facial markings, and the long streaming tail feathers. But the best thing is their attitude in the icy surf. While other surf ducks--Scoters, etc.--are either asleep or just bobbing about, the Long Tails are diving, frolicking, calling, darting about, and generally having a great time, no matter how cold, how bad the weather. Instead of mere endurance, we have joy and activity on the inhospitable waters, a wonderful example!


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

https://edition.cnn.com/2020/02/17/world/dinosaurs-eggs-blood-warm-scn/index.html The majority of prehistoric dinosaurs had feathers instead of a reptile skin, produced the sound of a dove instead of Spielberg's movie roar and were warm-blooded instead of cold-blooded. So what image comes to the mind? >> Pino from Sesame Street.


----------



## Minor Sixthist (Apr 21, 2017)

I'll say northern mockingbird, small and pretty annoying.


----------



## Open Book (Aug 14, 2018)

Mockingbirds are excellent imitators of car alarms.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Crows. I'm always looking for a meal!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Without reading I thought I should say that I only talk to magpies. It turns out that I am a Red-tailed Hawk. Knew I just don't belong...


----------



## Open Book (Aug 14, 2018)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Without reading I thought I should say that I only talk to magpies. It turns out that I am a Red-tailed Hawk. Knew I just don't belong...


Hawks don't belong. Nobody likes a hawk. If it's sitting in a tree the other smaller birds will "mob" it, fly at it and peck. Looks like the hawk can't do much about that when seated and it gets no peace once discovered.


----------



## TMHeimer (Dec 19, 2019)

I like Ravens because they live where I lived for 25 years--the Northern Boreal Forest (Northern Manitoba in my case). They are extremely clever, can snatch up a very small dog or cat, work as a duo to knock over a trash can, and survive OK at -40 (C-F- same thing).


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Eagle


----------

